# Tivo.Net XP/2003 server



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

Anyone runing Tivo.Net with windows 2003 server? Sourceforge says it's supported but I can't get it to announce to my Tivos. It works just fine on Windows XP. It loads and looks ok on 2003 but the Tivos can't see it.


----------



## JonMikelV (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep. Works for me. Though only when I'm logged on. I think it's mostly 'cause just I haven't bothered getting the service to run as system.

I had an install issue in that it didn't create all the registry keys needed, but once I hand made them it ran just fine.


----------



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

Do you know what registry keys need to be created or where to look for this information? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## JonMikelV (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike,

I don't know if it will solve your problem or not, but here you go:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5767951#post5767951

Jon-Mikel


----------

